# Big lump at injection site



## doulanobles (Aug 15, 2006)

I feel like a reject goat keeper...Evidently, when i gave our doeling her 2nd CD&T booster, I accidently got into the muscle because she has a fist size lump there now on her shoulder. I gave her the shot a week ago today and just noticed the lump today although it could have been there longer and I missed seeing it. She was born 4/30. It doesn't seem to bother her...not tender to touch or anything.

Our 4-H leader said it may reabsorb or may cause a cyst and have to be lanced and drained 

Is there anything I can do to prevent that from happening? And, could it be anything else?

TIA!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

It probly is from the CD&T shot. Sometimes that happens & is not that uncommon. It will go away no problem, don't worry she'll be fine.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

happens to me all the time, I hate it, but it does not seem to be a problem. Common, happens even when the vet gives the CDT.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

No shot should be giving you a fist size lump. I would have the vet look at it as it could be a hematoma from fighting. 

Granuloma's from vaccinations are round and small and is the body sending in immunity to fight the vaccine. In fact if you don't get a granuloma with a CD&T vaccine I would worry about the colostrum your does were recieving. I give CD&T IM rather than Subq so I can hide the granuloma in the muscle.

You also shouldn't be giving shots in the shoulder. Give subq shots right under a tent of skin at the last rib, and either the neck or rear leg (knowing where the siatic nerve is inbetween the rear leg muscles) in older does you can give them in the thurl.

Vets make a mixture called brace...alcohol and DMSO rubbing this on shot sites will make them smaller, you may want to try this with this mass.

Shot sites that burst like an abscess is from a dirty technique, not cleaning the shot site and pulling dirt into the shot. Vicki


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Is the lump soft or hard like a rock? Normally I wouldn't worry about a small lump after an injection ... it's normal and people get them too (or at least I occasionally have). A fist-sized lump seems a little worrisome though, unless you've got the fists of an 8 year old girl.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I had a mares neck blow up the size of a bowling ball after the vet had given her a shot. The vet came back out, another charge, and gave me the brace to put on - it did help. I always alcohol clean an injection area now and give my own shots.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I never get lumps with any shots.
I also tent the skin so I dont hit muscle.
I also rub the site for at least one minute to disperse the drug.
Also, pull back on the plunger. If you get an air bubble, your under the skin.
If you get nothing, your in the skin or in the muscle.
If you get blood your in the vein.
I wont inject SQ unless I get that air bubble.


----------



## doulanobles (Aug 15, 2006)

Went back out and looked closer at it. Not quite fist size...maybe 1/2 the size of my kids fist..I got a little freaked out and thought it was bigger than it was. It is soft. I know now about the shoulder being the best. I didn't know before! I did rub a bit after the shot. She is the only kid we have and doesn't play much with the adult does so I can't imagine it's from fighting.

Also, she is dam raised so had all the colostrum she wanted/needed. I never knew that a reaction like that would show her immunities doing the job.

I'll keep an eye on it. And give the shot elsewhere next time.  How long do you think it'll take to go away?


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

What i have figured out is if you use the Bar Vac type of CDT, you will get more lumps then if you use the Colorado Serum. Now I told that to my vet and he thought I was crazy, so he started a poll himself, and he said that I was right. SO I never buy the Bar Vac brand anymore, and I try to make the tent and infect half the meds 1 cc in one direction and I pull the needle back just a bit not taking the needle all the was out and I inject the rest of the medication the other direction and that really seems to help along with rubbing the area for 45 seconds to a minute.
I Totally agree with RiverPines. I always draw back to make sure I am not in a vein. 
I have had one lump lanced and I tell you I will not do that again. It was more work then letting it reabsorb. It was nasty.


----------



## GardenDogs (Feb 29, 2008)

We see it all the time in the goats vaccinated by our vets. 

You get to keep your goat keeper card!!!!


----------



## doulanobles (Aug 15, 2006)

Whew, glad I get to keep my goat keeper card! I've vaccinated cats and dogs before and always done it in the neck but saw the vet give the goat tha injection in her shoulder so thought that was the place. 

Glad i have y'all around to get things straight and save me from my freak out moments!


----------

